# Garnett to give input on draft and FA



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

> Pioneer Press - Dwane Casey has told Rick Alonzo of the Pioneer Press that Kevin Garnett has shared his opinions on what the club should do in both the draft and free agency. Garnett hasn't given a full endorsement to a particular player in the draft, but has said that he would like the club to add veterans in order to make the playoffs for the first time since 2004.
> 
> Casey also reiterated that there are absolutely no plans to deal Garnett and that he has been in the Twin Cities area working out and even hosted Rashad McCants following his surgery.
> 
> "I don't even want to think about the scenario where Kevin's not here," Casey said. "Kevin being here is the most important thing, and us building around him and getting things done in free agency to complement him. This guy's a superstar, and to even think about him not being here... you'd have to put me in a straightjacket




http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...to_give_input_on_draft_and_free_agency_plans/


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

KG would manage this team beter than mchale can.
the more input he has into this off-season the better IMO


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> KG would manage this team beter than mchale can.
> the more input he has into this off-season the better IMO


LOL 
I think it have been talked in this forum before,is it Possible for a Player to be it's GM?
i don't beleive there is any law against it.
think of the scenrios in the Locker room all sucking up for the boss :biggrin:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

What's wrong with a player giving his own point of view on his team? It's nice to know from a player's perspective than the GM.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

I think you can have a player/coach or a player/GM. You just can't have a player/owner. I think that's how it works. (Thank God....At least Charlotte can be sure MJ won't decide to grace Bobcats Arena with his on-court presence. Bad enough he's management now. :hurl

Let's face it: Nobody's got more to lose than Garnett if McHale and his minions screw up yet again this season. Time's a-wastin' for him. He's not a kid anymore, and he understands his situation; nobody knows better than he what he needs to go for it this season--why not welcome his opinions? I read somewhere that down in Phoenix Steve Nash is contributing bigtime to the decisions the Suns are making--probably wants to make sure he's not stuck with another all-new roster next season :laugh:--so it's not just Garnett taking a more active role in the management/draft choices that're being made. These guys know it's them who stand or fall on the decisions being made in the off-season, and they're beginning to make their preferences known. Can't blame them; they're the ones who have to deal with the fallout.

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well this team revolves around KG, hes the one thats going to have to be on the court trying to win games with whoever this management brings in.
he would know what type of players, and what personalities he wants on his team.
i'd love for him to be gm for the off-season and see what we ended up with.. bet it would be better than what mchale can do thats for sure. lol
like i said, the more input the better


----------



## Sharif (Jan 5, 2004)

You know, KG really wanted the team to sign Joe Smith.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Sharif said:


> You know, KG really wanted the team to sign Joe Smith.


And? KG wanted to have Joe Smith who was a guy with talent and played as an average big guy I mean its not like he wanted Olowakandi or guys like that...


----------



## Sharif (Jan 5, 2004)

moss_is_1 said:


> And? KG wanted to have Joe Smith who was a guy with talent and played as an average big guy I mean its not like he wanted Olowakandi or guys like that...


And I think Joe Smith is at best average and not worth the 6 years @ 34 mill for which he ended up signing. Moreover, there was that whole debacle (not blaming KG for that). On the other hand, maybe KG is more about winning now then he has been in the past when he just lobbied to keep his buddies around irrespective of how good they were.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Sharif said:


> And I think Joe Smith is at best average and not worth the 6 years @ 34 mill for which he ended up signing. Moreover, there was that whole debacle (not blaming KG for that). On the other hand, maybe KG is more about winning now then he has been in the past when he just lobbied to keep his buddies around irrespective of how good they were.


Absolutely correct. In his defense though, he wanted to keep Chauncey, Steph, Sam, and Spree too.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

bet that draft wasnt exactly what KG had in mind


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

who knows...no basketball games on TNT now, so he can't come on and hate on McHale, but I am positive we can do it for him on basketballboards.net


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> who knows...no basketball games on TNT now, so he can't come on and hate on McHale, but I am positive we can do it for him on basketballboards.net


i'll be *****ing on here about mchale until the day hes out of here.
this was a great opportunity he blew today, 4 picks in a deep draft and i really dont agree with what he did with them.
KG would be furious IMO


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Hopefully Garnett had nothing to do with this draft. Horrible. Rudy Gay and Kevin Garnett would have been awesome.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Flanders said:


> Hopefully Garnett had nothing to do with this draft. Horrible. Rudy Gay and Kevin Garnett would have been awesome.


so would have banks, mccants, gay at 1,2,3 in a couple of years
i dont see this as who KG would have picked.
but its who he's got, no doubt he'll take foye under his wing and show him the ropes the same way he did with mccants


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Flanders said:


> Hopefully Garnett had nothing to do with this draft.


Well, the word was that he was chipping in his opinions in Minnesota, just like Kobe in LA and Steve Nash in Phoenix. If that's true--and if their opinions drove the decisions their teams made--none of the three should even consider going into management when their playing days are done :dead: 

Unless their collective ambition is to one day battle McHale and Isaiah for the Worst GM In The League title.

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Well, the word was that he was chipping in his opinions in Minnesota, just like Kobe in LA and Steve Nash in Phoenix. If that's true--and if their opinions drove the decisions their teams made--none of the three should even consider going into management when their playing days are done :dead:
> 
> Unless their collective ambition is to one day battle McHale and Isaiah for the Worst GM In The League title.
> 
> Laurie


yeah unless steve nash begged to play 40 mins a game next season i doubt he was in charge of phoenix's picks lol


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> yeah unless steve nash begged to play 40 mins a game next season i doubt he was in charge of phoenix's picks lol


He'll be lucky if it's only forty. I'm thinking this season may wipe Nash out. This might be it for him unless the Suns somehow get a good backup for him, like Claxton or a couple others.

Kobe Bryant? Yeah, right. Everyone complains that Brian Cook's a streaky shooter and can't defend against amputees. Soooo...The Lakers lose Cook, and Kobe pushes like mad to sign free agent Radmanovic, a streaky shooter who can't defend against amputees.

Garnett? This draft sure isn't what Wolves fans wanted or the team needed, but compared to what Phoenix and LA are coming up with so far, Foye looks like gold. Still, if KG's opinions drove the decisions that were made, he shouldn't think about GMing either.

Some former players just don't make it very well as management when their careers are over. Witness Isaiah and McHale, for two. If that's the object, though--getting involved with trades and drafts to learn how it's done--at least Garnett and Kobe have a few years to figure it out. Nash will probably be long in Canadian retirement by the time the other two have quit playing.

Laurie


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

who do you think KG is puching for in FA?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

endora60 said:


> Well, the word was that he was chipping in his opinions in Minnesota, just like Kobe in LA and Steve Nash in Phoenix. If that's true--and if their opinions drove the decisions their teams made--none of the three should even consider going into management when their playing days are done :dead:
> 
> Unless their collective ambition is to one day battle McHale and Isaiah for the Worst GM In The League title.
> 
> Laurie



Huh? Nash suggested we go for Raja Bell, and that worked out well for us . So, I'm not sure how that was so bad to where you would say he should not consider going into management..Because Nash had nothing to do with the trading of the draft picks. The players the Suns wanted all were taken (Sene, Thabo, Carney, Brewer, and Armstrong). They tried to move up but no one wanted to play with them. They didn't like who was there, so we saved money and traded out. Nothing wrong with that. So, now we can sign someone who can help us now. 

And I doubt Nash will play 40 minutes next yr, even if we don't find a back up. Barbosa or Diaw would handle the ball. We'd probably pick up someone in another position though, if that happened.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> who do you think KG is puching for in FA?


Hopefully, some veterans to bring in the experience to the youthful team.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Huh? Nash suggested we go for Raja Bell, and that worked out well for us .


Yeppers, he sure did. Nice choice for Phoenix.



> Nash had nothing to do with the trading of the draft picks.


That's sure not what I read. Supposedly he was offering opinions to the Suns on the draft, just like Garnett with the Wolves and Kobe with the Lakers. _If _ he did, and _if_ his opinions made a real difference to Suns management, then he sure didn't do himself or his team any favors. If the report is wrong, then all we have to judge his trade/draft skills on is Raja--and like you said, that's a pretty good choice :smile:



> So, now we can sign someone who can help us now.


Who?



> And I doubt Nash will play 40 minutes next yr, even if we don't find a back up. Barbosa or Diaw would handle the ball. We'd probably pick up someone in another position though, if that happened.


Things aren't nice for Phoenix when Nash isn't on the floor. It's like Garnett in Minnesota or Kobe in LA: These are teams that need their superstars. Don't get me wrong: Barbosa and Diaw are fine players, but the team revolves around Nash.

Laurie


----------

